# P1 time?



## andy02 (Nov 14, 2002)

How long is the wait for a P1? I went ahead and ordered a P1 this week and they couldn't tell me how long it would take. I hope not too long I start racing again at the end of the March


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*well.......*

Usually a couple of weeks, like 2-3. Contrary to everyones opinion I spoke to Trek factory people last week about the commorative 7000$ bike coming out in June. Trek is NOT behind on anything but Madones. So you should have no problems. You do have another bike to train on right?


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Commemorative Trek?*

What do you know, and when did you know it?


----------

